# FR: donne-m'en / donne-moi-z-en [sic] / donnez-lui-en



## floppydream

My understanding is this: "Donne-moi-s-en" (is that how you write it?) is the spoken version of the grammatically correct but not usually spoken "Donne-m'en". True?

What about "Donne-lui-s-en"? Is there a more gramatically correct version?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Johanne

"donne-moi-z-en" is often use in oral language. The correct sentence is "donne-m'en", indeed.

"donne-z-y-en" : oral language. "donne-lui-en" in writing.


----------



## reiben2k

"Donne-moi-s-en" is not correct but most of people (most kids and young) use it in oral language. However it's a fault and the only correct form is "Donne-m'en" for oral and grammatical. I think "Donne-moi-s-en" is from the form "Donnes-en moi" which is correct grammatically.

For "Donne-lui-s-en" the correct form is "Donnes-en lui".

The verb is finished by "s" if there is "en" or "y" after it. 
"Donnes-en" from "Donne", "Vas-y" from "Va".


----------



## Fred_C

Hi. In France, "donne-moi-z-en" is sometimes heard, but said by very illiterate people.
I don't agree, with reiben2k : "*donnes-en moi" is incorrect. The place of the pronoun is not free !
"donnes-en lui" is incorrect, also, the correct form is "donne-lui en". (same remark)


----------



## reiben2k

Yes I think I made a mistake and Fred_C does the right correction  but I was thinking this should be correct. "To give something to someone / To give to someone something". So in France, the form "Donnes-en" is correct and I think it was possible to say or write "Donnes-en à Paul" so "Donnes-en lui" might be correct but it is not the case. Thanks for last remark I love it "Reiben2k should really think about consulting a grammar book, I think".


----------



## culdaff

I am having a problem with this particular imperative/pronoun positioning.

Donnez-en-moi
Donnes-en-moi  (an 's' there just because the next letter is a vowel)
Donnez-moi-en
Donnez-m'en

Help!
Merci.


----------



## vsop44

Donne moi-s'en .

[…]


----------



## NemoNobody

Donnez-en-moi : correct whith no second hyphen (ie, "Donnez-en moi") ;
Donnes-en-moi (an 's' there just because the next letter is a vowel) : no, a "z" is required as last letter of verb "donner" conjugated at imperative tense ;
Donnez-moi-en : correct whith no second hyphen (ie, "Donnez-moi en") ;
Donnez-m'en : correct too, although a litle bit literate/old fashioned.

"Donnez-en moi" and "Donnez-moi en" can be used somewhat interchangeably, while "Donnez-moi en" is more times more frequent than "Donnez-en moi" according to Google...


----------



## janpol

Donne m'en - Donnez m'en" sont les seules formulations correctes à ma connaissance


----------



## OLN

_Donnez-moi-en_ et _donnez-m'en_ sont à mon avis les formes correctes. Intercaler un "s" qui serait euphonique ne l'est pas , et _en_ se place à la fin.

Outre le lien ci-dessus (à lire jusqu'au bout ), autre référence ici (réponse du service du dictionnaire de l'Académie française à la question _Donnes-en-lui ou donne-lui-en ?_) : 


> Réponse de l'Académie française : Le trait d'union est nécessaire entre un verbe à  l'impératif (non négatif) et le(s) pronom(s) personnel(s) conjoint(s)  s'y rapportant. Il faut donc écrire _Dites-le-moi_, _Allez-vous-en_, et _ Montre-les-leur_.
> Si l'impératif est suivi d'un infinitif, il faut  prendre garde au fait que le pronom peut se rapporter à l'infinitif : on  écrira donc _Ose le dire_ (le est le complément d'objet de dire).
> D'autre  part *en* et *y* construits avec un autre pronom conjoint se placent après  celui-ci. On dira donc _parlez-lui-en_, _mettez-m'en dix kilos_, _dites-m'en  plus_ (dans ces deux derniers cas l'apostrophe justifie l'absence de  trait d'union) et _donne-leur-en_. Il est vrai que cette construction  s'emploie peu hormis pour l'impératif de s'en aller (_va-t'en_) mais elle  est tout à fait correcte.
> On écrira donc : _Donne-lui-en_.


----------



## mylaine

"Donnez-moi en"  est absolument incorrect!" Donne m'en, donnez m'en et donne, donnez-en moi' sont les seules formulations admises. Pas de en à la fin.


----------



## Elicia

On peut signaler aussi que, dans un vrai dialogue, dire tout simplement "Donne-m'en" ou "Donnez-m'en" (formes absolument correctes) peut sembler très abrupt (contrairement, je crois, à "Give me some").
On dira plutôt "Tu m'en donnes un peu ?" ou "Voudriez-vous m'en donner" ou "J'en prendrais bien un peu" ou "Donne-m'en un peu", etc.
Enfin bref... on évitera quelque chose qui sonne mal et... la difficulté !


----------



## Maître Capello

La seule orthographe correcte est la suivante: _donne-m'en, donnez-m'en_. (Remarquez le trait d'union.)

Voir aussi ce fil sur le forum Français Seulement → donne-m'en / donne-moi-z-en [sic]

Voir également cet article de la BDL.


----------



## OLN

mylaine said:


> "Donnez-moi en"  est absolument incorrect!" Donne m'en, donnez m'en et donne, donnez-en moi' *sont les seules formulations admises*. Pas de en à la fin.


Voilà qui est bien catégorique.  Peux-tu citer des sources comme l'ont fait les autres ? 
J'avoue par ailleurs ne pas bien connaître la réforme de 1990 et son effet sur les traits d'union.
---
D'accord pour la place de en et l'élision du e de _moi_. J'aurais donc personnellement tendance à être d'accord avec janpol (en rajoutant les traits d'union), et donc avec la reprise par Elicia et Maître Capello.


----------



## gonzale

reiben2k said:


> Yes I think I made a mistake and Fred_C does the right correction  but I was thinking this should be correct. "To give something to someone / To give to someone something". So in France, the form "Donnes-en" is correct and I think it was possible to say or write "Donnes-en à Paul" so "Donnes-en lui" might be correct but it is not the case. Thanks for last remark I love it "Reiben2k should really think about consulting a grammar book, I think".



actually it's not that the pronoun should be somewhere else, you can place "en" after the verb. When you speak french you can say "attrapes en pour moi", "fumes en quelques unes". The incorrect part is basically that when giving an order, there is no s at the end of the verb. Thats why you write "donne m'en" and not "donnes m'en". And that people shouldn't say "attrapes en" but attrape en ... but it sounds very bad. And the most absurd thing is that you say "donne moi ça" and "ne me donnes pas ça". Oh well.


----------



## Maître Capello

gonzale said:


> actually it's not that the pronoun should be somewhere else, you can place "en" after the verb.


Only in the imperative !  And don't forget the hyphens, which are required between the verb and all its pronouns:

_Attrapes-en_
_Fumes-en_
_Donne-m'en_

As to the extra _s_, it is required before the pronoun _en_ (or _y_) for the sake of euphony.

Attrape-en  → Attrape*s*-en 

See also:
FR: impératif + pronom(s) - usage du trait d'union
FR: n'hésite pas / tu n'hésites pas - "s" à l'impératif des verbes en "-er" ?
FR: va-t'en - s'en aller à l'impératif
FR: order of pronouns in the imperative
FR: place du pronom "en"
vas-y, penses-y, parles-en, donnes-en, manges-en, etc. - S euphonique à l'impératif (forum Français Seulement)


----------

